# Gerardo Bevilacqua, candidato Sindaco di Cerignola. Video comizio



## admin (16 Maggio 2015)

Gerardo Bevilacqua, il candidato sindaco del Comune di Cerignola, in provincia di Foggia, promuove la propria candidatura alle elezioni amministrative con un comizio alla Cetto La Qualunque e con uno slogan che resterà nella storia:"Votatemi perchè sono un vero ribellione".

Video del comizio qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (16 Maggio 2015)

Questo è lui che picchia un collaboratore ad una cena elettorale


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2015)

Ahahhahaha che capra!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2015)

Che degrado totale ..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Maggio 2015)

Prevedo una sua futura candidatura nelle liste di FI o PD


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Maggio 2015)




----------

